# Pink Floyd, first new song in 28 years



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Interesting to see Gilmour with a Tele but it sounds great.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, it's a nice track but without Waters I'd hesitate to call it a new Pink Floyd track, anymore than a new release by McCartney could be called new Beatles material.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Well, it's a nice track but without Waters I'd hesitate to call it a new Pink Floyd track, anymore than a new release by McCartney could be called new Beatles material.


I don't think McCartney owns the right to call him self "The Beatles".
Apparently Gilmour has the right to call his band "Pink Floyd". I'm ok with it. No, they aren't the same band as the Water\Gilmour\Mason\Wright days but there's some albums since Waters departure that I really like and they're Pink Floyd enough for me.
Its too bad Waters wouldn't have put his pride aside long enough to do this with Gilmour. But they probably didn't ask him.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I don't think McCartney owns the right to call him self "The Beatles".
> Apparently Gilmour has the right to call his band "Pink Floyd". I'm ok with it. No, they aren't the same band as the Water\Gilmour\Mason\Wright days but there's some albums since Waters departure that I really like and they're Pink Floyd enough for me.
> Its too bad Waters wouldn't have put his pride aside long enough to do this with Gilmour. But they probably didn't ask him.


Ok, for me (and I think many Pink Floyd fans) it's really not Pink Floyd without Gilmour AND Waters. I'm not saying it's not great music, but it sounds much closer to a David Gilmour solo album as do the albums released by the band after Waters departure.

Anyway, yes I suppose the lawyers have said it's Pink FLoyd.

I haven't been priivy to any conversations between the members so I can't really comment on who's pride is at fault.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I'm glad I can't understand the lyrics. Gilmour's one of my top guitar faves, but his lyrics always made me cringe. Waters for the win on that.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

The Endless River came out like 5 years ago didn’t it? Was that a compilation? Am I missing something here?

Pot stirring comment: Andy FairweatherLow has been in the band as a touring member longer than Waters was  I agree though, anything post-Wall sounds like someone’s solo album; The Final Cit just happened to be a Waters rather than a Gilmour one.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jimmythegeek said:


> The Endless River came out like 5 years ago didn’t it? Was that a compilation? Am I missing something here?
> 
> Pot stirring comment: Andy FairweatherLow has been in the band as a touring member longer than Waters was  I agree though, anything post-Wall sounds like someone’s solo album; The Final Cit just happened to be a Waters rather than a Gilmour one.


If memory serves, Waters, Wright, Mason and Gilmour all played and contributed to the Final Cut. Granted it was mostly Waters.

And, Snowy White also played with Floyd as well as with Waters for many years. I doubt anyone would consider him a member of the band (no disrespect intended as I do think he's a masterful player).


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

jimmythegeek said:


> The Endless River came out like 5 years ago didn’t it? Was that a compilation? Am I missing something here?
> 
> Pot stirring comment: Andy FairweatherLow has been in the band as a touring member longer than Waters was  I agree though, anything post-Wall sounds like someone’s solo album; The Final Cit just happened to be a Waters rather than a Gilmour one.


Endless River was built from sessions recorded in 1994 when they did Division Bell.









David Gilmour: Why I'm Bringing Back Pink Floyd After 28 Years


The courage of the people of Ukraine inspired Gilmour and drummer Nick Mason to release their first new song as Pink Floyd since 1994: “We want to spread this message of peace, and we want to…




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

It‘s not really Pink Floyd without Syd.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> It‘s not really Pink Floyd without Syd.


I'm a big PF fan and have been since the 70's. But the first 2 albums with syd are never on my listening list. I listen to post waters releases before I'd listen to them.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Well, it's a nice track but without Waters I'd hesitate to call it a new Pink Floyd track, anymore than a new release by McCartney could be called new Beatles material.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

guitarman2 said:


> I'm a big PF fan and have been since the 70's. But the first 2 albums with syd are never on my listening list. I listen to post waters releases before I'd listen to them.


I try so hard to pretend their first 2 albums just don't exist. It is much better that way.


----------



## gbomb (Oct 18, 2013)

( Quote) Interesting to see Gilmour with a Tele but it sounds great. 
Looks like a strat pickup in the neck position.


----------



## ampdude (Mar 17, 2011)

FatStrat2 said:


> I'm glad I can't understand the lyrics. Gilmour's one of my top guitar faves, but his lyrics always made me cringe. Waters for the win on that.


His wife Polly Samson is responsible for all of the post-Waters Floyd lyrics.


----------



## ampdude (Mar 17, 2011)

guitarman2 said:


> Interesting to see Gilmour with a Tele but it sounds great.


That's his vintage Tele from the Animals era. All of the solos on Dogs were recorded on that Tele.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

According to Gilmourish, it's actually an Esquire that he bought or was given in the mid-70s by Seymour Duncan, who had already installed the neck pickup. It's a '55


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Mark Brown said:


> I try so hard to pretend their first 2 albums just don't exist. It is much better that way.


I don’t play Piper at the Gates of Dawn all that often but I love Saucerful of Secrets.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

guitarman2 said:


> Endless River was built from sessions recorded in 1994 when they did Division Bell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh neat! I have no idea why I thought it was new.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Milkman said:


> If memory serves, Waters, Wright, Mason and Gilmour all played and contributed to the Final Cut. Granted it was mostly Waters.
> 
> And, Snowy White also played with Floyd as well as with Waters for many years. I doubt anyone would consider him a member of the band (no disrespect intended as I do think he's a masterful player).


Snowy even has a solo on Pigs on the Wing if you bought the 8 track version.

My post re: touring members was largely written to be a shit disturber. I completely agree with you though.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I stand corrected..... I thought "More" was their second album. Im with you on saucer, probably my favorite album.


jimmythegeek said:


> I don’t play Piper at the Gates of Dawn all that often but I love Saucerful of Secrets.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Mark Brown said:


> I stand corrected..... I thought "More" was their second album. Im with you on saucer, probably my favorite album.


Actually you might be right. I always forget where More and Obscured by Clouds fall chronologically. I also pretend that More doesn’t exist because I’m not wild about it but I didn’t think Syd was on it.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> Interesting to see Gilmour with a Tele but it sounds great.


I wondered about the history of that guitar. Anyone know?
Edit. Just saw the earlier post.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Milkman said:


> I haven't been priivy to any conversations between the members so I can't really comment on who's pride is at fault.


They were fighting over who owned their Klon pedal.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

jimmythegeek said:


> Actually you might be right. I always forget where More and Obscured by Clouds fall chronologically. I also pretend that More doesn’t exist because I’m not wild about it but I didn’t think Syd was on it.


Your right, I checked. I'm ok being wrong and ill even go out of my way to prove it


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm a big fan of the following albums:

DSOTM
Wish Your Were Here
Animals (maybe my favourite over all)
The Wall
The Final Cut

Actually my favourite Gilmour solo is in the title track of the Final Cut.

I also enjoy the David Gilmour and Roger Waters solo albums and the post Waters albums as well. I just really don't think of them as Pink Floyd after Waters left.

Legalities aside, it's like the Beatles without either Lennon or McCartney IMO. Still great, but undoubtedly diminished (and I'm not talking about a chord).


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I'm a big fan of the following albums:
> 
> DSOTM
> Wish Your Wer Here
> ...


I do consider them as Pink Floyd after Waters left because, well they were still Pink Floyd. What the hell else am I going to call them. Whatever I call them if it isn't Pink Floyd, it isn't accurate.

My favorites in order from most favorite to least favorite:

Wish you were Here (A master piece to me and makes me more of a Gilmour fan than Waters)
Dark Side of the Moon
Meddle
Animals (I have a love\hate relationship with Animals but it does make my top 4)
Division Bell
The Wall (This may have placed lower on this list as the last part of this with that "Waters ranting" is just about unlistenable to me. Fortunately the first 3 sides are great).
A momentary Lapse of Reason
The Final Cut


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

jdto said:


> According to Gilmourish, it's actually an Esquire that he bought or was given in the mid-70s by Seymour Duncan, who had already installed the neck pickup. It's a '55





> A good rule of thumb when talking about Gilmour tone is start with a Strat. However, while it is documented that he used his famous Black Strat during the recording sessions of Animals, Gilmour actually used a 1959 Telecaster Custom on this track. It was fitted with a custom-wound Strat pickup in the neck, and was tuned down one step to DGCFAD, essential for playing along with the record.











David Gilmour Tone Analysis: “Dogs” (Animals, 1977)







reverb.com




.


----------



## Lunnen (Apr 28, 2010)

gbomb said:


> ( Quote) Interesting to see Gilmour with a Tele but it sounds great.
> Looks like a strat pickup in the neck position.





ampdude said:


> That's his vintage Tele from the Animals era. All of the solos on Dogs were recorded on that Tele.





jdto said:


> According to Gilmourish, it's actually an Esquire that he bought or was given in the mid-70s by Seymour Duncan, who had already installed the neck pickup. It's a '55


I think I may see a Custom Shop logo at at about 1:32. Maybe a copy?
He still sounds fantastic, regardless.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I do consider them as Pink Floyd after Waters left because, well they were still Pink Floyd. What the hell else am I going to call them. Whatever I call them if it isn't Pink Floyd, it isn't accurate.


Whatever gets you through the day.


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> Interesting to see Gilmour with a Tele but it sounds great.


Totally awesome


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Nicely done piece of music by masters of the form but it isn't about pink floyd or whether jimmy waters played bass. Look at the images in the video for fuck sake. It's gonna take more than songs.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wardo said:


> Look at the images in the video for fuck sake. It's gonna take more than songs.


Thank you so very, very much for emphasizing this.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Not being qualified to quibble about it, other than to say the passage of time changes the definition of things rock''n'roll, it's Pink Floyd enough for me to call it Pink Floyd. Great song and sound supported by a very watchable video.


----------



## pckpat (Aug 19, 2009)

David Gilmour Photos (68 of 221) | Last.fm


See David Gilmour pictures, photo shoots, and listen online to the latest music.




www.last.fm




This shot was pretty ubiquitous in a few old rockmusic mags years ago.


----------



## pckpat (Aug 19, 2009)

David Gilmour Photos (11 of 221) | Last.fm


See David Gilmour pictures, photo shoots, and listen online to the latest music.




www.last.fm


----------



## pckpat (Aug 19, 2009)

This video didn't seem to get a whole lot of exposure when it came out, but I think I saw it on dvd back then, iirc....which I probably don't.
About the 23:00 mark. Oh, btw, the song previous- Twenty Flight Rock, by Eddie Cochrane is the song Macca auditioned on acoustic for Lennon that got Paul into the Quarrymen.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

guitarman2 said:


> David Gilmour Tone Analysis: “Dogs” (Animals, 1977)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t think the one in this video is the 59. It matches the wear pattern and look of the 55 Esquire on this page. I find Gilmourish to generally be a better resource on this topic than Reverb. 



Telecasters |


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

jimmythegeek said:


> Snowy even has a solo on Pigs on the Wing if you bought the 8 track version.


----------

